# Service Corporation International (SCI) & Stewart Enterprises (STEI)



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Just racking my brain for investment ideas and two topics in my head lately, sin stocks, and the boomer generation spit out the idea of funeral homes. I did some poking around and although I would consider both a little bit pricey, I really like the looks of SCI and STEI as growth at a reasonalbe price plays. I've been having look at the finances and things look pretty decent so far, nothing I'm really uneasy about so I'm strongly considering building positions in one, or both. I like SCI because it is the biggest US death services company. I like STEI because I believe it is a little cheaper overall, and is smaller. The dividend yield is also higher as well as lower debt levels. I believe the expected growth is starting to be priced in, but so far the valuations haven't jumped significantly. I think this could be a great investment for a 10-15 year time frame.

I'm just doing preliminary research but so far I like what I see. Any thoughts?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband owns SCI and has done well with it. Another one he owns is CSV - another funeral home company. That one has also done well. 

I haven't done any analysis on these stocks myself but I agree it does seem to be a good long-term investment (those boomers have to start dying sometime).


----------

